# What happened to Barb's cupcake tutorial?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I never had a chance to really look at it and now I can't find it. :/


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Contact Barb on facebook, she took her recipes with her before I sold the forum. I can help you if you need questions answered, here is my album of my cakes and cupcakes if you want to check them out. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152365295235252.949132.746165251&type=1&l=48521ebaa3


----------



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

That is awesome Vicki. It makes me want cake. It looks so real! Are you using goat milk soap for these soaps or plain soap? I bet this is a lot of work! Great job.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

How do you get the "icing" to stick? Does it come apart?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No I do not use goatmilk in the recipes unless someone asks in a special order. I have to match real cupcakes, or party colors, today I finished pink and Tiffany blue cupcakes and small cake for a baby shower. No way can I add goatmilk to the mix and control my colors.

Betty most of the time I am icing with the same soap I just poured, so the cupcake and cakes bottoms are just barely set (only as much as it sets in the time it takes the icing to set up enough to be piped easily out of the bags). But I can't go much past 12 hours on getting the icing on or it will separate when you cut it. I also put my cakes with the icing on them in the cure cabinet so they 'gel' together. It also makes my neon colors, more mellow and pastel instead.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The chocolate and white icing cake is Tamera's Coconut Ganache, I put cocoa powder in the choclate section so it would go dark.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

To get that white, I didn't think you were using goat milk in the batter. So you unmold when it is just set! Something I have yet to try is the cakes and cupcakes, it is on my list of things to try.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's beautiful Vicki!!!! Do you pour into cupcake papers or do you just set the cupcakes into them when you package?

Did you scent the white icing with anything? Do you make this with mostly sweet scents or just about anything? Everything I think I'd make would end up being brown.

And you're just using your regular soap recipe and piping it on before it sets up? Do you add more water to keep it softer to work with or anything? I was thinking of using those re-usable pastry bags thinking they'd wash out. And plastic decorating tips. But I guess I should use the kitchen ones. LOL We make *real* cupcakes like these. I really want to have some for my holiday tables. I thought they'd be mostly for attracting attention....do they sell well?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Betty, no, most of the time I am icing with the cupcakes and cakes in the mold, for this one, I had to unmold since they wanted icing on the sides, so I made it in the morning, iced it that night when I could get it out of the mold.

Yes I pour the soap into the cupcake molds with papers, I like the look and most want you to match the decor. You can match anything online. I will post a whole new group on Sunday to my facebook page, my daughter is taking a group of cupcakes and a cake up to a baby shower in Tyler. Can't put them up now in case the new mom sees them  

Yes the white I scent with Peppermint. No not all sweet scents, but I do have a variety of scents I purchased that stay white in soap, so it doesn't color my colorants. Yeah, other than the cake part, nobody wants brown...it looks really cool when they do want it cake looking to add oatmeal for the cake part. 

I use my regular recipe although I practiced the first few times with the walmart recipe. Yes, I color the batches in different containers, and have a wilton bag and tip for each color, I use the old trick of putting the bag into a tall drinking cup with the edges folded down over it to fill them. After everything is ready I simply set a timer for 15 minutes and go back and stir the soap until it finally becomes thick enough to pipe. No I do not add more water than normal. I do use fake colorants and titanium dioxide, all things I can't use in my wholesale soaps. Get the stainless tips, and get the silicone white bags, like a 12 inch, the throw away bags get stiff after awhile, I have re-used over and over the white silicone ones with no problems. You want the large rosette tips and I use the large ones that look like a crown more....2D and 1M I wear the blue nitrile gloves and I am the messiest baker in the whole world!!! I wouldn't use the plastic ones, and even at walmart the tips are cheap and last forever.

Yes mine sell, but I hear from gals on the FB lists all the time that they do not sell for them. I have gotten several baby showers, a wedding, bridal shower, little girl party, Easter Cakes, Mothers Day cakes and cupcakes. I have a whole table at the shop filled with them. I price them from $2 (so everyone can afford to buy something at my store which is nothing more than piped icing into heart cupcake molds, by being piped in they are less than 2 ounces of soap although they look bigger), $4 and $5 for cupcakes, $5 and $6 for slices of cake, and $40 for cakes (I make more money selling slices though I always have an uncut cake on the table). Getting your wrapping down, fast and cheap is key. I do give better prices for buying more for parties, and I make little tiny cupcakes for party favors that are adorable, I also use them as special thankyous for customers in the store who purchase a lot or come in often.

I love making them, so that also helps. Vicki


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks Vicki, that explains a lot. I have been on the lookout for silicone pans. Most I find are on alibaba type sites and am not so sure about ordering from those sites. I used to do cake decorating many moons ago, so this will be fun for me to try.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Guess I do need to ask, what do you use to cut the cakes?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks! Now I can't wait to give it a try. Told my dad, the retired baker, and he can't wait to see them. LOL And yes.....how do you cut them? I was thinking I'd have dh make a wire cutter of some sort.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I just use my pastry scraper, that I used to cut soap with, with my miter box, for years. For my loaf cakes I use a cutter from Bud H. It cuts one slice at a time.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Trying to picture a cutter that cuts a round cake or slice?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

This is what I have, the guillotine cutter, I use it for my loaf cakes. Bud is on etsy and facebook, Bud Hafner.


----------

